# See my welds...



## aametalmaster (Sep 22, 2012)

Some guys ask on some forums to see your welds. Well i have them but they are gone pretty quick as they get ground off. Here are some pics of radiator tanks i make for CAT engines some with HP to 7,000 and some tanks are 26' long. The pics migh not come in order so there will be a fit pic of the plate and tank. Then a weld. Then its sanded smooth. Then some misc building pics. The tanks are pressure tested and have a baffle plate in the center for two compartments for the liquids. Welded with a Miller 252 w .045 gas flux core and CO2 gas...Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Bob,
 since we were off into pressure testing on another thread, may I know how you approach the process?

Good looking work, btw.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 22, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Hey Bob,
> since we were off into pressure testing on another thread, may I know how you approach the process?
> 
> Good looking work, btw.



These tanks are filled with air to 36 psi then tested with soap and water. Thery have a 7 psi usage. Now we have bigger tanks that i make that are tested to 1,500 psi. They are filled with water and pumped up with a pump to the 1500 psi. And some are x rayed just depends what the print says...Bob


----------



## jgedde (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful welds! Do you see much difference with straight CO2 than with Argon CO2 mix?

John


----------



## 7HC (Sep 22, 2012)

Not bad for a first attempt; don't worry, you'll improve with practice.:rofl:

Seriously though, can you elaborate on why both flux core _*and*_ shielding gas (CO2)?


M


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 22, 2012)

Bob,
Looking good on the welds.  Do they X-ray or just leak test prior to paint?  I worked in a shop that repaired pressure vessels for the hydraulic industry and they did X-Ray on every weld before it was passed onto paint or finishing.  In 3 years I only had 2 fail due to inclusions of tungsten in the bead.  Definately my fault, but very easy to fix after the but chewing I got for messing up in the first place.  And I thought that only 2 was good, but there were hands that had been there 30 years that never had one fail inspection, so I was the new kid and it really set my mind toward perfection every time after those butt chewings....
Wheelchair (the other) Bob


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2012)

Some special welds, such as structural steel, require both gas and flux-core to make absolutely sure no air gets to the weld. Gas alone is subject to wind blowing your protection away. Adding flux is extra insurance.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 22, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> Some special welds, such as structural steel, require both gas and flux-core to make absolutely sure no air gets to the weld. Gas alone is subject to wind blowing your protection away. Adding flux is extra insurance.



Got it, that makes sense.  Thanks Mike.


M


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Beautiful welds! Do you see much difference with straight CO2 than with Argon CO2 mix?
> 
> John



Yes big difference. The Argon/CO2 or 75/25 didn't flow well around the smaller fittings so i switched to straight CO2 and the problem went away. I really think i had a bad bottle of 75/25 where it was mostly Argon and they didn't put any CO2 in with it...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Bob,
> Looking good on the welds.  Do they X-ray or just leak test prior to paint?  I worked in a shop that repaired pressure vessels for the hydraulic industry and they did X-Ray on every weld before it was passed onto paint or finishing.



Mine are just air tested or hydroed, where the ones next door are hydroed and x rayed. Here is a 26' long one i did 4 of a while back...Bob


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 23, 2012)

Those look like what we refer to as "day" tanks, they go at the top of a compressor engine much like the plastic overflow bottle in one's car.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Those look like what we refer to as "day" tanks, they go at the top of a compressor engine much like the plastic overflow bottle in one's car.



Yup that would be them...Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 23, 2012)

Thats Nice work Bob

And pretty large work pieces too, impressive work.


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wish mine looked that good, just not so big. Nice!


----------



## porter_jamie (Oct 13, 2012)

i can't weld at all, but my brother can, and he drools over marcella manifolds.

link to a drag racing forum

http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127750


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep pretty  darn nice, I looked,


----------



## clarkie54 (Nov 23, 2012)

7HC said:


> Got it, that makes sense.  Thanks Mike.
> 
> 
> M


Hello from Bernie. Please study the difference between inner shield and outer shield wire. With inner shield the CO2 is supplied by heating the flux  in the wire. Metal core wire wire is protected by the shielding gas. Mix the 2 and you get a disaster.


----------

